# Would anyone affected by the ptsb tracker issue be prepared to talk to a journalist?



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jul 2015)

When ptsb announce formally announce the results of the review and when the Central Bank announces the fine they impose on ptsb, it would be a great help to illustrate the story with a case study.

I am worried that ptsb will reject a lot of cases and will simply not notify people who they consider not to be affected e.g. if they had switched to a different lender.

Most newspaper readers will read personal  stories about refunds but might skip over a "dry" analysis piece which I might write. 

So if there are any volunteers to speak to a newspaper, open a Private Conversation with me or email me at brendan at this website.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jul 2015)

I have had 4 requests this morning from radio and newspapers looking for subjects.

If you want to express your views on this, start a conversation with me.

Brendan


----------



## AAM_User (28 Jul 2015)

You have my response Brendan.  Offer is still there.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jul 2015)

AAM_User said:


> You have my response Brendan.  Offer is still there.



Thanks

But they need to talk to someone on the record, not anonymously.

Brendan


----------

